# Corsair Utility Engine (CUE) V1.5.108



## Bluebeard (30. April 2015)

*Neue Softwareversion
Version 1.5.108
Veröffentlichungsdatum: 24.04.2015

Download via: Downloads

Allgemeine Informationen

*CUE 1.5.108 ist die aktuelle Software Version für unsere RGB Peripherieprodukte und enthält eine Vielzahl an Änderungen und Verbesserungen.​*
Verbesserungen*


16,8-Millionen-Farb-Modus wurde zu CUE hinzugefügt. Diese Option kann unter dem Reiter „Einstellungen“ in Form einer Checkbox (Kontrollkästchen) gefunden werden. Dieser Modus setzt voraus, dass die Tastatur auf Firmware 1.20 oder neuer aktualisiert wurde.
Farbwahlrad wurde zur Farbpalette hinzugefügt, um ein Auswählen der Farbe zu vereinfachen. Zuerst muss die gewünschte Taste auf dem virtuellen Keyboard ausgewählt werden, danach das Farbwahlrad anklicken und die Farbe anpassen.
Die Software verwendet nun ein aktualisiertes USB-Protokoll zur Steigerung der Leistung
Exportierte Profile und Modi enthalten nur noch die aktiven Aktionen und Beleuchtungseinstellungen die einer Taste oder Gruppe zugewiesen sind
Deinstallation der CUE Software entfernt alle gespeicherten Einstellungen sowie alle erstellten Aktions- und Beleuchtungseinstellungen
*Problemlösungen*


Probleme mit CUE und interaktiven Beleuchtungsprofilen wurden mit Hilfe des neuen USB-Protokolls behoben. (Bitte Firmware Version 1.20 und neuer verwenden)
Ein Problem mit der Feststelltaste, Num Lock und Rollen wurde behoben
Tastatur verursacht keine Wiederholungen mehr wenn der „ms“ Schalter an der Tastaturoberseite auf der Position „BIOS“ gestellt wird
Tastatur verringert die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit der Beleuchtungsprofile auf Systemen mit ungenügenden Ressourcen
Startverzögerungen auf Intel X99 Systemen in Verbindung mit USB 2.0 Anschlüssen wurde behoben
Weitere minimale Korrekturen zur Steigerung der Leistung
*Wichtige Informationen

*Nach Update der Tastatur auf Firmware der Version 1.20 oder neuer, ist diese nicht mehr zu älteren CUE Versionen (vor 1.5.108) kompatibel. Zum Update der Firmware sollte daher immer die aktuellste Version verwendet werden um Inkompatibilitäten zu vermeiden. Firmwareaktualisierungen werden direkt in der CUE-Software unter dem Reiter „Einstellungen -> Gerät -> Firmware aktualisieren“ durchgeführt.​*
Tastatur anschließen*


USB 3.0 – Nur den Stecker mit dem Tastatursymbol an einen USB 3.0 kompatiblen Anschluss des Motherboardes Antecken
USB 2.0 – Beide Stecker unter Beachtung der Einsteckreihenfolge verwenden. Zuerst den Stecker mit den beiden Pfeilen einstecken, gefolgt vom Stecker mit dem Tastatursymbol


----------

